# E coast finishers (enzyme wash)



## 79 camaro (Dec 23, 2007)

Anyone have positive experience with finshers capable of doing a good enzyme wash. Have worked with a couple but have had issues. Please post references.


----------



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

Try these guys out...I'm presently working with them and they are working with alot of high end designer brands

Attn: James Chea 
NY Garment Wash 
2-6 Wyckoff Avenue 
Brooklyn, NY 11222 
718-381-1668


----------

